# past legends of ukm



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

who can you come up with that stood out .i miss the pikey guy that wanted to fight half the forum.cant remember his name but what a character he was lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Weeman

rs007

are 2 that spring to mind immediately...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I liked Glassback's journal. He was pretty inspirational.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

vetran said:


> who can you come up with that stood out .i miss the pikey guy that wanted to fight half the forum.cant remember his name but what a character he was lol


johnny lee


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I liked Glassback's journal. He was pretty inspirational.


Glassback was a top guy, trainingwithMS was another..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

the ultimate warrior


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> the ultimate warrior


Maybe a " meltdown " thread would be a good idea as well :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Maybe a " meltdown " thread would be a good idea as well :lol:


it was quite spectacular, wasn't it?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

@Ackee&Saltfish

Legend


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback and trainingwithms inspired me massively .


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Nocarbs, no Audi lol


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

dat chick with too dark tan and big boobs

can't remember her name as usual


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dutch Scott

U can still catch him on twitter, nice guy with a fckin crazy fan base. I'm sure they would live up his **** if they could. Sickening


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Paul Gayvier, just because he had prawn omelettes for breakfast


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

vetran said:


> who can you come up with that stood out .i miss the pikey guy that wanted to fight half the forum.cant remember his name but what a character he was lol


Johnny lee. Hahaha that guy was seriously fcuming funny.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> Dutch Scott
> 
> U can still catch him on twitter, nice guy with a fckin crazy fan base. I'm sure they would live up his **** if they could. Sickening


Lmfao.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

vetran said:


> who can you come up with that stood out .i miss the pikey guy that wanted to fight half the forum.cant remember his name but what a character he was lol





Dirk McQuickly said:


> johnny lee


You mean Jonny "the fingers" Lee.....lol


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Nocarbs, no Audi lol


Classic, thanks for the reminder lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah,the pikey that had a 30 minute bare knuckle fight with a broken jaw,utter bollox


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Blimey, just realised, I joined the forum 10 years ago next month


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gymgym


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lmfao.


True story.

I'm all for positive thinking and all that sh1t but I can barely hold my iPad with all the fckin cringing I do reading the posts.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Gymgym


Awww man, who can forget gymgym...

:lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Gymgym


Beat me to it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> True story.
> 
> I'm all for positive thinking and all that sh1t but I can barely hold my iPad with all the fckin cringing I do reading the posts.


Lol. I will reserve my comments on the guy


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

Zorrin's posts were quite entertaining.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Of the people mentioned I guess they have just moved on or have been banned?

The oldest name I can think of was MaKaveli or something got caught out a cracker many moons ago.......................


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Glenquagmire said:


> Zorrin's posts were quite entertaining.


It was like someone had dropped a speech grenade in a vat of LSD


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. I will reserve my comments on the guy


Comment away before I join the cringe brigade myself


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Empire boy was a good lad


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Glassback and trainingwithms inspired me massively .


x2 mate...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I miss the guy that was stalking the druggies at the top of his street

Either him or

The guy that was getting tag teamed by his boss and bosses son


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Empire boy was a good lad


yep, pity the other fella scared him off...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

amurphy said:


> Of the people mentioned I guess they have just moved on or have been banned?
> 
> The oldest name I can think of was MaKaveli or something got caught out a cracker many moons ago.......................


Mak got banned after getting beat up by another member for going with his chick..


----------



## alty83 (Sep 23, 2008)

Robsta and weeman were always entertaining! Many an ****hole was teared by robsta haha


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> yep, pity the other fella scared him off...


Strange wasn't it,empire boy was so passionate about everything. Funny how people just cut themselves off totally


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Gemilky69

Uhan

Fat_Man_Stan

G-Fresh

:whistling:

Used to follow Joshua, bigjoe, mickthebrick, jem quite a bit


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Anyone remember John Stubbs and his crazy stories..lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/130278-uncovered-scam-kebab-shops-will-try-you.html


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Gymgym


GymGym was just something else :lol: That fruitcake conspiracy theorist Readyandwaiting who claimed he had written evidence that the US government was going to launch a false flag alien invasion by the end of last year :lol: He also claimed he heard some strange noises, just like the fake video's that went around of alien noises coming from the sky and when it came to light that it was all fake he insisted that he had still hear the noises, lol! He was funny.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda!! Good fun..witty and funni without being cruel


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> Anyone remember John Stubbs and his crazy stories..lol
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/130278-uncovered-scam-kebab-shops-will-try-you.html


Classic post


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> Breda!! Good fun..witty and funni without being cruel


Paz?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> I miss the guy that was stalking the druggies at the top of his street


im still here mate and i suspect i'll be here long after you've been banned


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Prodiver

Apple.....

Jw007


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Paz?


no understand?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> im still here mate and i suspect i'll be here long after you've been banned


Why would I be banned? Strange post.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Empire boy for his knowledge and inspiration and his massive persecution complex

Robsta cos he was bonafide crazy.

Raps perverted and had some funny tales.

Weeman and Ser perverted and knowledge

Ausbuilt pervert and serious gear use and knowledge.

Breda Jon Resten Ack and Zack and the rest who had their detractors but they had some serious knowledge and banter to back it up.

Hacks although he is still about a bit.

GymGym cos he was bat**** crazy.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> no understand?


Thought you missed Paz or whatever his name was?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> Why would I be banned? Strange post.


you've got more reds than the kop mate, not a great sign is it!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> Breda!! Good fun..witty and funni without being cruel


 @Breda says thanks btw


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Thought you missed Paz or whatever his name was?


who's paz? never herd of him lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

@Robsta he was great loved his stories. He is one person that I wouldn't ever fcuk with! Lol.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> who's paz? never herd of him lol


Patsy


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Patsy


o lol! yes Patsy was the hottie of ukm and a lovely guy with it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't believe Zorrin's only had one vote, gotta love the guys rambling about Thai prostitutes and meth binges. Awesome.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> you've got more reds than the kop mate, not a great sign is it!


The reds are creeping up yet the likes keep coming. Can't please them all mate.

I highlighted u as a legend. . . . . .and you pounce. Perhaps you should engage real life as you do online. How's your situation going anyway?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> The reds are creeping up yet the likes keep coming. Can't please them all mate.
> 
> I highlighted u as a legend. . . . . .and you pounce. Perhaps you should engage real life as you do online. How's your situation going anyway?


Fair does mate I was a bit snappy I suppose.

You may have seen the update about nextdoors shed getting done over last night. Apart from that no change so wait and see.

I wish it was as simple as 'pouncing' in real life mate I really do!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zorrin and his 1000lbs of muscle in 30 days


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Prodiver
> 
> Apple.....
> 
> Jw007


Pro and jw are both on tm.

A lot of the old school ukm guys are


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Prodiver and JW007


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Iv not seen Dutch Scott post any where in a while...

He was alright once you realised what was a p1ss take lol.

Would rub ppl up the wrong way but most was said tongue in cheek and with the intention of winding ppl up.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Prodiver and JW007


Copycat


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> Can't believe Zorrin's only had one vote, gotta love the guys rambling about Thai prostitutes and meth binges. Awesome.


He talked so much sh!t it was unreal.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

@incrediblebulk always was a fan of his physique and @big_jim_87 before he come back lol, @DB wicked shape,

Always enjoyed reading @ausbuilts post didn't like what he used to preach though stupid amounts of gear etc

I've seen he's changed his was now he works with jp though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bail said:


> @incrediblebulk always was a fan of his physique and @big_jim_87 before he come back lol, @DB wicked shape,
> 
> Always enjoyed reading @ausbuilts post didn't like what he used to preach though stupid amounts of gear etc
> 
> I've seen he's changed his was now he works with jp though


You missed big Jim? Fcuk that, guts a right ****.... lol.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

@ausbuilt loved reading his posts


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Aceofspadez stalking empire boy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

achilles88 said:


> Aceofspadez stalking empire boy


Now that was funny


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bail said:


> @incrediblebulk always was a fan of his physique and @big_jim_87 before he come back lol, @DB wicked shape,
> 
> Always enjoyed reading @ausbuilts post didn't like what he used to preach though stupid amounts of gear etc
> 
> I've seen he's changed his was now he works with jp though


Thanks man


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

DaPs was hilarious

Littleluke builtup a brilliant physique


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Empire boy


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't know if he's from the past, but I have not seen him post for ages, but @BigTrev could really spin my head with some of his "out there" videos. Always high on the entertainment meter.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Old-timers*

Weeman

Robsta - isn't he still about?

JW007

*Recent*

Jon Kent

Robsta


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

That guy who did the dianabol vids on youtube


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Skinny Guy said:


> That guy who did the dianabol vids on youtube


 And still posts on a daily basis @IGotTekkers


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

vetran said:


> who can you come up with that stood out .i miss the pikey guy that wanted to fight half the forum.cant remember his name but what a character he was lol


Was that jonny lee by any chance, the one that had to fight his cousin and lost big time but did have the bottle to admit it


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

weemam prodiver johny lee gymgym an the one that was painted green in is av


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

big steve said:


> @ausbuilt loved reading his posts


Always good advise off Aus but problem was you would never get a simple answer out of him. It was like being in a hospital asking the doctor what's wrong, after he has told you you then ask could you now say that in English.

ausbuilt post most of the time just went straight over my head


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> Breda!! Good fun..witty and funni without being cruel


Albeit..chauvinistic lol.....nah I liked him and ackee they had banter


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Prodiver
> 
> Apple.....
> 
> Jw007


Apple are you serious? Biggest ****ing cvnt that ever lived. He's got more debt than the federal reserve


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skinny Guy said:


> That guy who did the dianabol vids on youtube


Still here fam


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Always good advise off Aus but problem was you would never get a simple answer out of him. It was like being in a hospital asking the doctor what's wrong, after he has told you you then ask could you now say that in English.
> 
> ausbuilt post most of the time just went straight over my head


including his own  , he had some knowledge for sure but was always posting studies that had nothing to do with what he was talking about or didnt even involve humans , its good to hear he has toned his usage down.

knowledge wise mars is missed here


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Apple are you serious? Biggest ****ing cvnt that ever lived. He's got more debt than the federal reserve


He wasn't big. :confused1:


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

for me

Dutch scott

Bulkaholic

Incredible Bulk

JW 007

Hackski

Robsta


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Apple are you serious? Biggest ****ing cvnt that ever lived. He's got more debt than the federal reserve


Didn't he screw you over with some money? What ever come of it mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

big_jim_87 said:


> Iv not seen Dutch Scott post any where in a while...
> 
> He was alright once you realised what was a p1ss take lol.
> 
> Would rub ppl up the wrong way but most was said tongue in cheek and with the intention of winding ppl up.


Twitter.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Apple are you serious? Biggest ****ing cvnt that ever lived. He's got more debt than the federal reserve


He did know his homebrew stuff though but still a bad apple round here


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Albeit..chauvinistic lol.....nah I liked him and ackee they had banter


lol I didn't find him chauvinistic he just seemed to respect women with self respect lol yes great banter!!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Still here fam


Legend!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER had some random pets that kept dying

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/72098-gerry-has-died.html


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

achilles88 said:


> Aceofspadez stalking empire boy


 :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Didn't he screw you over with some money? What ever come of it mate.


Yeah mate not just me, a whole bunch of ppl. After the whole thread about him he got spooked and contacted me saying he would pay up, 2 weeks passed with more excuses but refunded alot of other ppl, then he ****ed off again. He is still doing the rounds on fb with new selling accounts. Same tricks everytime. Iv got his address, im just busy working on somebody else atm, some lad from cardiff


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

I remember a lad called Noodle arms a few years ago when i use to lurk on here he could be quite funny at times.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ser

:tt2:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

1010AD said:


> He did know his homebrew stuff though but still a bad apple round here


Yeah he did becsuse he counterfeits every lab going from burr to rohm.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

sxbarnes said:


> *DaPs was hilarious*
> 
> Littleluke builtup a brilliant physique


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Winger ,used to answer most posts with LOL


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

defdaz said:


>


Yea thats the one. Watching too much Crystal Maze there I think....


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Robsta's posts were always quite funny. Was it not him that head butted a flight attendant?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Pscarb was a good lad, just needed to knuckle down a bit with his training and diet


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate not just me, a whole bunch of ppl. After the whole thread about him he got spooked and contacted me saying he would pay up, 2 weeks passed with more excuses but refunded alot of other ppl, then he ****ed off again. He is still doing the rounds on fb with new selling accounts. Same tricks everytime. Iv got his address, im just busy working on somebody else atm, some lad from cardiff


So you didn't get paid back? Sounds a fcuking cvnt. I always thought was in prison or at least that what someone said on here. Hate thieving scum. What you mean working on someone in Cardiff?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> So you didn't get paid back? Sounds a fcuking cvnt. I always thought was in prison or at least that what someone said on here. Hate thieving scum. What you mean working on someone in Cardiff?


This new lad done me for alot more than what apple did. So he is about to deal with some very interesting situations :lol: its taken me a month or 2 but i now have photos of his house etc 

he must not have been aware that the skin family stretch to south wales hahahaha silly cvnt


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate not just me, a whole bunch of ppl. After the whole thread about him he got spooked and contacted me saying he would pay up, 2 weeks passed with more excuses but refunded alot of other ppl, then he ****ed off again. He is still doing the rounds on fb with new selling accounts. Same tricks everytime. Iv got his address, im just busy working on somebody else atm, some lad from cardiff


WOW bruh! U gon track him down like Liam Neeson in taken? srs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> This new lad done me for alot more than what apple did. So he is about to deal with some very interesting situations :lol: its taken me a month or 2 but i now have photos of his house etc
> 
> he must not have been aware that the skin family stretch to south wales hahahaha silly cvnt


Ohhhh I get ya now. Perhaps not the best decision to say things like this on an open forum. Just in case the lad has a little accident or something.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> MASSIVEMONSTER had some random pets that kept dying
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/72098-gerry-has-died.html


He's still a funny guy


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> He's still a funny guy


You and Con had some legendary hatred for each other when you first joined the board :lol:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> He's still a funny guy


Who was that bloke who joined the army,and said he was going to be junior britain lol

A right fvnny cvnt he was.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Raptor was a funny fecker :thumbup1:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Resten


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Resten

Breda

Acke and saltfish

Ronin

Zackamin

Shame they were hounded out


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate not just me, a whole bunch of ppl. After the whole thread about him he got spooked and contacted me saying he would pay up, 2 weeks passed with more excuses but refunded alot of other ppl, then he ****ed off again. He is still doing the rounds on fb with new selling accounts. Same tricks everytime. Iv got his address, im just busy working on somebody else atm, some lad from cardiff


Where is Cardiff? haha


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

@IGotTekkers

I get the idea you are trying to portray yourself as part of some well connected syndicate, tell me more


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

dopper said:


> Robsta's posts were always quite funny. Was it not him that head butted a flight attendant?


wasnt it him that said hed headbutted a flight attendant, got called out on it then a few days later a radio dj basically told the exact same story and described him to a T ?


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

I remember the gym stories between Weeman and rs007,well have to dig out a link, always hilarious.

Oh and that guy, I think ghs, who did a **** tonne of gear, become a monster than joined the army and disappeared!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

gycraig said:


> wasnt it him that said hed headbutted a flight attendant, got called out on it then a few days later a radio dj basically told the exact same story and described him to a T ?


It was chris moyles side kick comedy dave who was on the flight and spoke about it on the radio show


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> You and Con had some legendary hatred for each other when you first joined the board :lol:


Lol

Con didn't know how to take me at the time...

He has lightened up since and is a real funny guy who i get on with a lot.

Funny old arguments we had tho lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> MASSIVEMONSTER had some random pets that kept dying
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/72098-gerry-has-died.html


I loved him, brilliant poster 

RS, JW, Tall and weeman are sorely missed. And of course the groovy gang who where removed for reasons we won't go in to


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

mal said:


> Who was that bloke who joined the army,and said he was going to be junior britain lol
> 
> A right fvnny cvnt he was.


Can remember one guy joining the army but not the Jr Brits comments lol

Was it the guy who who had a sky remote sized cock?

That was funny!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Prodiver
> 
> Apple.....
> 
> Jw007


Pat and Joe are over on TM, dunno about Apple though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> Can remember one guy joining the army but not the Jr Brits comments lol
> 
> Was it the guy who who had a sky remote sized cock?
> 
> That was funny!


Wasn't the army guy GHS?

Looked like The Swede of of the film Heartbreak Ridge!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> I loved him, brilliant poster
> 
> RS, JW, Tall and weeman are sorely missed. And of course the groovy gang who where removed for reasons we won't go in to


Who were the groovy gang and why did they get removed mate ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Mars


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Pat and Joe are over on TM, dunno about Apple though.


Dont think Joe is mate, not any more.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate not just me, a whole bunch of ppl. After the whole thread about him he got spooked and contacted me saying he would pay up, 2 weeks passed with more excuses but refunded alot of other ppl, then he ****ed off again. He is still doing the rounds on fb with new selling accounts. Same tricks everytime. Iv got his address, im just busy working on somebody else atm, some lad from cardiff


So you didn't get your money back then?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Milky said:


> Dont think Joe is mate, not any more.


Pat's come back with his carb hating ways, he cracks me up.

Very intelligent man and he's always been a bit of an inspiration, considering he's only got one leg he's fvcking huge!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sams said:


> Who were the groovy gang and why did they get removed mate ?


Just some wacky guys who went round solving crimes and mysteries in a bright coloured van


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Just some wacky guys who went round solving crimes and mysteries in a bright coloured van


Oh so it was resten and his firm


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Pat's come back with his carb hating ways, he cracks me up.
> 
> Very intelligent man and he's always been a bit of an inspiration, considering he's only got one leg he's fvcking huge!


May be intelligent but he's got some very odd views on things


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

No ones mentioned the little stalking scrote Lil Scoobs yet, wasnt it Katy he used to sniff about constantly?? He also had an obsession with the little welsh girl that was on here that seems to have disappeared also, hmmmm.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sams said:


> Oh so it was resten and his firm


No it was scooby doo


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Ah found the link to the Weeman gym chronicles. Him and ramsay were hilarious.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=77645


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> So you didn't get your money back then?


Thought he did? And that it was all sorted. Strange...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I miss the forklift driver with 24inch arms...wonder what hes doing now.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> No ones mentioned the little stalking scrote Lil Scoobs yet, wasnt it Katy he used to sniff about constantly?? He also had an obsession with the little welsh girl that was on here that seems to have disappeared also, hmmmm.


He was a fcuking idiot ! All he done was post in the girls journals that's it. I don't think he even trained apart from doing some insanity DVDs now and then. Plank.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> He was a fcuking idiot ! All he done was post in the girls journals that's it. I don't think he even trained apart from doing some insanity DVDs now and then. Plank.


Hahaha insanity DVDs you do get a few on here you wonder I they do even train never post anything

Bout training, gear, diet, supps just the random threads


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bail said:


> Hahaha insanity DVDs you do get a few on here you wonder I they do even train never post anything
> 
> Bout training, gear, diet, supps just the random threads


Idiots the lot of them. Total waste of time


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> Idiots the lot of them. Total waste of time


Serious question, do you train pal, not seen any serious posts from you, just funny ones lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sams said:


> Serious question, do you train pal, not seen any serious posts from you, just funny ones lol


Yeh mate, funnily enough just got the garage cleared out ready for setting up a gym. Moved offices and can't make it to my old gym in time any more so gone halves with the lad I train with on a power rack and some other stuff. Been doing mainly cardio and shoulder rehab since September, should be ok to train again now hopefully.

Don't post much about training as I've no interest in journals whatsoever and don't see the point in repeating the same stuff over and over that's been on here 100 times before


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok lettuce be cereal here everyone knows theres only ever been *ONE* UKM legend and dats @ausbuilt

Google search UKM and @ausbuilts name comes up FFS!!

nuf said...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

some legendary threads, but no 'legendary people'


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sams said:


> Pscarb was a good lad, just needed to knuckle down a bit with his training and diet


Some say that if @Pscarb knuckled down he could have maybe competed at the worlds and universe levels.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Pat's come back with his carb hating ways, he cracks me up.
> 
> Very intelligent man and he's always been a bit of an inspiration, considering he's only got one leg he's fvcking huge!


No mate, but i will


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Pat and Joe are over on TM, dunno about Apple though.


Apple was meat tongue in cheek after all the hassle he caused on here 

I am a member on TM but very rarely use it


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Who was the guy who looked like Tyrone from Coronation Street, with the IgglePiggle blanket, who thought he was a steroid guru, who was sending pm's confessing his undying love for another (male) member.

Oh, and Dingo.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate not just me, a whole bunch of ppl. After the whole thread about him he got spooked and contacted me saying he would pay up, 2 weeks passed with more excuses but refunded alot of other ppl, then he ****ed off again. He is still doing the rounds on fb with new selling accounts. Same tricks everytime. Iv got his address, im just busy working on somebody else atm, some lad from cardiff


if they made a movie about your Gangsta Life, would it be found under the 'Fiction' section?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> @Robsta he was great loved his stories. He is one person that I wouldn't ever fcuk with! Lol.


he the guy who 'headbutted' a flight attendant? and also fired his shake at a girl in his gym before being barred....yeah massive legend that guy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

barsnack said:


> he the guy who 'headbutted' a flight attendant? and also fired his shake at a girl in his gym before being barred....yeah massive legend that guy


Sounds like him.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

T4tremendous was funny guy never new why he left .

Fats another one could be quit funny at times.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barsnack said:


> if they made a movie about your Gangsta Life, would it be found under the 'Fiction' section?


No mate my day to day life is pretty genuine. Although i suppose it could be deemed as unbelievable by those with very plain and mundane lives who couldnt comprehend such excitement


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> No mate my day to day life is pretty genuine. Although i suppose it could be deemed as unbelievable by those with very plain and mundane lives who couldnt comprehend such excitement


you get up about 11am slip the mrs 1 fcuk about on the net have a tug wander into town eat get home watch the mrs being banged and go to bed :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ewen said:


> you get up about 11am slip the mrs 1 fcuk about on the net have a tug wander into town eat get home watch the mrs being banged and go to bed :lol:


Ahahahahahaha :lol: touche'


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

theBEAST2002 XD


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

All the legends past (and present) who have ever sold gear are surely missed the most... :whistling:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I miss seeing restens rants at board sponsors. He was like a one man army for consumer rights.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lost Soul was a legend


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

remember the guy that started a thread about gaining a stone in 2 days on gh it went on for months it must have had 20.000 hits then when it came to pictures time he abusesed every fcker inc the mods for a ban .pscarb you must remember this one lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i dont no how to tag pscarb should be in blue then lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:



> No mate my day to day life is pretty genuine. Although i suppose it could be deemed as unbelievable by those with very plain and mundane lives who couldnt comprehend such excitement


the fact 'Andyhuggins' liked your post, makes me think otherwise


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

vetran said:


> i dont no how to tag pscarb should be in blue then lol


Add @vetran in front of the name


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> the fact 'Andyhuggins' liked your post, makes me think otherwise


 :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Legends of ukm in its past.....well I have an opinion sure

Most of them I didnt get on with in the end lol but they were prolific posters and made an impact...

JW007 for sure.....funny, sharp witted, no bull**** and new the game...I loved posting in and reading his legendry journal....funny stuff.

robsta deffo a ledge.......mostly for ****ting people and getting a solucitor call lol

prodivor.....**** he ****ed me off but a big name for a while

Db... funny bloke.

Mars.....knowledge

massivemonster was a scream but not around long

hack was a ledge but bored the **** out me

rs007 for sure but I didnt like him for my own reasons

his ex misses redkola was mint online

I dont rember the first batch of mods like great white.....I think big came back for a while and was brill but drifted off

Ill have to scratch my head for more.....

Jem.....I liked and disliked her posts equally then stopped reading but her journal was hooge and popular

weeman/ser.....I had a few dingdongs with bri and ser but I still like them.....know for their heroic shagging but if you sent bri a pm about something gear/training related......you'd get a good reply and when my dad died last year I got a few helpful words fro ser... good people in their own way


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

barsnack said:


> the fact 'Andyhuggins' liked your post, makes me think otherwise


Those crazy nattys.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ashcrapper will be a legend one day but he wont fck off lol believe me that man is clever i stay well clear of him lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hackski's twin brother winger was a massive poster for a while but I never read a single interesting post of his......at least hacks contributed

winger ass licked and before likes existed and the rep was mighty...he was involved in the rep wars where some found a way of repping the same person twice a day and they topped the rep leaderboard for a wee while lol..tjeres been some funny sh1t on here over years....

which is why I hang around


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

fck me uriel wernt u in the top 3 of the rep leader board in fact i think were were no 1 ? i ended up on page 5 but that wasent to bad as there were over 2000 fckin pages lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> Legends of ukm in its past.....well I have an opinion sure
> 
> Most of them I didnt get on with in the end lol but they were prolific posters and made an impact...
> 
> ...


 @weeman gave me some decent advice in an MA thread ages I think, was about something absolutely filthy if I remember correctly, but indeed he came across as a very nice bloke.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

What ever happened to Ausbuilt? Your right though explanations had to be read 5-10 times to understand most of the time.

T4Tremendous was funny, Raptor made me laugh, Breda, Avena.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Raptor. Of course. Who could forget raptor?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hendrix said:


> What ever happened to Ausbuilt? Your right though explanations had to be read 5-10 times to understand most of the time.
> 
> T4Tremendous was funny, Raptor made me laugh, Breda, Avena.


He hangs around the facebook groups now. He does post some crap. Im fat apparantly, that cheeky little goose.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Dont think Joe is mate, not any more.


Joe is still about occassionally mate, he had a short period where he was posting loads not long ago but gone quiet again. I believe he may be getting over the health issues and hitting the gym again properly. I believe he is 85KG now too which obviously fooks him off.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Raptor. Of course. Who could forget raptor?


I miss those famed calf pictures!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> He hangs around the facebook groups now. He does post some crap. Im fat apparantly, that cheeky little goose.


What do you mean apparently? :lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Why has the L man not been mentioned yet ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Why has the L man not been mentioned yet ?


Who? :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> What do you mean apparently? :lol:


Im 17% shredded to the core brah


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Joe is still about occassionally mate, he had a short period where he was posting loads not long ago but gone quiet again. I believe he may be getting over the health issues and hitting the gym again properly. *I believe he is 85KG now* too which obviously fooks him off.


Bloody hell!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Why has the L man not been mentioned yet ?


Because he is a current legend, always lurking in the shadows waiting for his silent approach to work on the ladies...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im 17% shredded to the core brah


17% muscle

83% fat


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

@weeman

@rs007

@bigsilverback


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

LXM


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Bloody hell!


Who Jwoo7 ???


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MacUk and Kennyken, their joint thread together was epic

****s couldn't curl a dumbbell between em but was still a good read none the less lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> *17% muscle*
> 
> 83% fat


Bit generous of you there mate


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

jonny lee was funny as fcuk. gave a rare insight into the gypo community


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

My favourite legend of the past was Zorrin. He very rarely ever spoke about training or diet, but I learnt so much about the Thai sex industry and how to make Class A drugs at home. He had me in stitches when he used to talk about the various nuclear power stations where he worked. Makes you shudder at the mere thought of that loon working in a nuclear power station. However to be entirely fair to him, I think that he did know a fair bit about PEDs.


----------



## dopper (Aug 11, 2010)

Who was the guy that said "nothing personal but ill be shagging tonight"?

]

Made me chuckle a fair nit that did


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

danMUNDY said:


> MacUk and Kennyken, their joint thread together was epic
> 
> ****s couldn't curl a dumbbell between em but was still a good read none the less lol


KK is back here posting!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> KK is back here posting!


Posting his usual nonsense by the look of it lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> MacUk and Kennyken, their joint thread together was epic
> 
> ****s couldn't curl a dumbbell between em but was still a good read none the less lol


I have actually met Macuk once. True story


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Wheyman that guy was a legend


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Wheyman that guy was a legend


Naw no one really liked him!! :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Magic torch was good. He was laid up in hospital for a while


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> Who Jwoo7 ???


He's had umpteen health issues over the last few years, didn't realise he'd shrunk that much though.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RS4 said:


> I like GHS if anyone can remember him from a good few years ago, he was a young guy who abused aas in high doses but got good results and was completely honest in his training, diet and aas use and not afraid to voice his opnion and go against the grain.
> 
> Ausbuilt posted quality info and was a knowledgeable guy


Ghs was brill. He's on that not juiced/ juiced thread from couple of years back


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dopper said:


> Who was the guy that said "nothing personal but ill be shagging tonight"?
> 
> ]
> 
> Made me chuckle a fair nit that did


Laurie? He will be back under a new name at some point, this forum was his life.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

kingdale said:


> Laurie? He will be back under a new name at some point, this forum was his life.


Bet we can still work out its still Laurie


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

vetran said:


> fck me uriel wernt u in the top 3 of the rep leader board in fact i think were were no 1 ? i ended up on page 5 but that wasent to bad as there were over 2000 fckin pages lol


Yeah I was top dog for a while lol


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> @Robsta he was great loved his stories. He is one person that I wouldn't ever fcuk with! Lol.


Is Robsta still about? What happened to him if he aint?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

militant said:


> Is Robsta still about? What happened to him if he aint?


Not seen him posting mate so not sure.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

militant said:


> Is Robsta still about? What happened to him if he aint?


He's fine mate .


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitch said:


> He's had umpteen health issues over the last few years, didn't realise he'd shrunk that much though.


I can't imagine what he would look like at that weight!


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

ewen said:


> He's fine mate .


Lol cool


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Kennyken what a legend!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Posting his usual nonsense by the look of it lol


Thanks mate....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sams said:


> Who Jwoo7 ???


Member	Bodyweight (kg)	Squat (kg)	Bench (kg)	Deadlift (kg)	Total (kg)

JW007	110	355	225	340	920

From TM Lifting League. Awesome power.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

militant said:


> Is Robsta still about? What happened to him if he aint?


Now inside doing a bit of time again


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I've had a bit of a break from the forum When I think of the old days on here the people I really remember (some are still about)

Winger

DB

Magictorch

TinyTom

Hackski

Robdog

Robsta

Timmymagic

Roiddevil

Onesmartcookie

Sportsdoctor

Biker


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

thats some fckn reminisin bro lol


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Zorrin was a funny guy

Ausbuilt posted some milestone reads for me. Learned a lot through debates

Mars - great knowledge.

What happened to them? Wasn't ausbuilt going to come back after a few months? I'd love to know if they went to other boards.


----------

